

Why do most social networks make it so hard to move from viewing one friend to the next? - david
http://www.subtraction.com/archives/2006/0502_going_back_o.php

======
JBiserkov
"Back Is the Only Way Forward"

I liked the quote, but I really hate what it means. Scalability should not be
an excuse for lack of important features.

------
Goladus
Firefox or IE7 users don't have this problem.

